# 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen! gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. August 2009)

*PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!*

Schon gestern vorbestellt 
Die Ausgabe lass ich mir nicht entgehen


----------



## Fr33dom (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Gibts diese Edition auch am Kiosk? Ich hab bisher oft Probleme, dass in jedem Kiosk, Tankstelle, Supermarkt, etc. nur manche PCGH-Versionen stehen.

Daher frag ich mich, ob man die tolle Sonderausgabe auch so beziehen kann?


----------



## CrashStyle (27. August 2009)

*AW: PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Schon gestern vorbestellt
> Die Ausgabe lass ich mir nicht entgehen



Dito


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Genau das Gleich wie Fr33dom wollte ich auch grad fragen. UND ob, wenn es sie am Kiosk gibt, sie dort auch nur 7,99 € kostet.


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Klasse was dabei ist. Ich habe bei 3D Marks schon. Ich bin gespannt wie die neue PCGH seinen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



iNcurabLe_ schrieb:


> Genau das Gleich wie Fr33dom wollte ich auch grad fragen. UND ob, wenn es sie am Kiosk gibt, sie dort auch nur 7,99 € kostet.



Ja, gibt es auch am Kiosk, aber eine Fan-Edition hat nun mal nicht die Auflage einer DVD-Ausgabe. Daher bieten wir auch diesen Bestellservice an.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

erst die Premium /Extended Variante einstellen und dann noch wieder eine bringen finde ich als PC Games Hardware Premium Abonent nicht so gut...

aber trotzdem mal für 4 Euro bestellt (ist mir das 3D Mark 06 Wert)


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

bestellt, wegen 3dqaurk 06, den advance hab ich als vollversion schon....


----------



## Fr33dom (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es auch am Kiosk, aber eine Fan-Edition hat nun mal nicht die Auflage einer DVD-Ausgabe. Daher bieten wir auch diesen Bestellservice an.



Gut zu hören. Am besten probiert man's denk ich bei THALIA oder einem Bahnhofszeitschriftenladen - da ist die Auswahl im Regelfall am Größten.


----------



## Micardware (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Welche besonderen Features bietet die "Fan-Edition"?


----------



## Christoph1717 (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Da sich an meiner Hardware seit längerem nichts geändert hat, habe ich aktuell kein Bedarf an Benchmarkprogramme. Durch das PCGH DVD-Abo habe ich auch schon 3d-Mark Vantage und PC-Mark zuhause...


----------



## exa (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

da es bei pcgh extreme schon die schönen benchprogramme gab, ist die hier leider total uninteressant...

gibts denn unterschiede im heftinhalt???


----------



## DaxTrose (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



exa schrieb:


> da es bei pcgh extreme schon die schönen benchprogramme gab, ist die hier leider total uninteressant...
> 
> gibts denn unterschiede im heftinhalt???


 
Leider hatte ich mir für die Aktivierung zu viel Zeit gelassen und habe somit keine Möglichkeit mehr, eine SN dafür zu bekommen.  Für 4,-€ versuche ich es noch mal! 
Allerdings hätte ich es schöner gefunden, wenn dieses Fan-Paket als kleiner Abschluss für die Premium-Abo-Kunden gekommen wäre!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Premium-Abonnenten erhalten diese Fan-Edition kostenlos geschickt - das fehlt leider in der News.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Premium-Abonnenten erhalten diese Fan-Edition kostenlos geschickt - das fehlt leider in der News.


stimmt leider ... das hätte ich eher wissen sollen aber Pech für andere habe es nun halt 2x....


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Schade, dass ich mir beide Benchmarks schon gekauft habe. Ansonsten würde ich zuschlagen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



der8auer schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich mir beide Benchmarks schon gekauft habe. Ansonsten würde ich zuschlagen



Was bist du denn für ein Bencher? Ich denke, 3DMarks hat man nie genug…
*SCNR*


----------



## eXEC-XTX (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hey, GEIL! Das ist mal wirklich TOP! Ich würde sie SOFORT kaufen, bin aber bereits im Besitz von 3DMark 06/Vantage jeweils in den Advanced-Editionen. Die 06er war bei ner Graka dabei, den Vantage hab ich für 9,20€ bei Ebay gekauft. Ich nutz den Vantage z.B. nach jedem Treiberwechsel um die Performance zu analysieren. Probleme fallen hier sofort auf. Hatte früher bei ATI nach einem Treiberwechsel einmal 30% weniger Punkte bei SM 2.0 - Ohne 3DMark hätte ich mich wohl nur über die mieße Performance geärgert, ohne zuwissen woran das liegt. Man sieht mit dem Vantage einfach alles: 
- Funktioniert PhysX? 
- Taktet CPU korrekt in den Load-Zustand mit voller Taktfrequenz?
- Taktet GPU korrekt in Load-Zustand?
- Funktioniert der neue Treiber tadellos?


----------



## speedo2fast (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Wie siehts denn mit den bisherigen Extended-Abonnenten aus? Bekommen die auch die Fan-Edtion zum Abschied?


----------



## max70 (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ist das interessantere Everest eine Vollversion?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



max70 schrieb:


> Ist das interessantere Everest eine Vollversion?



Ja, es ist Everest Ultimate.



speedo2fast schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit den bisherigen Extended-Abonnenten aus? Bekommen die auch die Fan-Edtion zum Abschied?



Nein, nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht.


----------



## Monti (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Sind da die ganzen DVD Box Cover für die 3D Marks, Everest ect.. bei, auf den Bildern sieht es ja so aus.


----------



## core2rakete (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hallo. Ich habe bisher die PCGH Extendet als Abo, die es ja wohl wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe , nun nicht mehr gibt. Bekomme ich die Fanedition auch kostenlos???


----------



## speedo2fast (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

@core2rakete
die frage hatte ich auch schon gestellt und PCGH_Marco meinte:

Nein, nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht.[/QUOTE]

Finde ich schon schade, vielleicht können die Redakteure da ja doch noch was machen, dass die Extendet-Abonneneten die Fan-Edition doch auch kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen...


----------



## SCUX (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



> Die PC Games Hardware 10/2009 mit runderneuertem Layout und noch übersichtlicherer Struktur erscheint am 2. September


und die FanEdition auch ??


----------



## Dennisth (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hallo Leute,

ähm mal 2 ganz blöde Fragen:
1. 3D Mark 06 Basic Edition Link ist doch Kostenlos... 
2. 3D Mark Vantage Link kostet 7 $ (also 3-4€) und liegt bei JEDER Grafikkarte in der Advanced Edition bei.

Also das einzig tolle ist der Vantage Basic aber den hat ja schon fast jeder wegen seiner Grafikkarte in der Advanced Edtion rumliegen.

Ich frage mich daher, warum hier so eine große Werbung um eine KOSTENLOSE Version und eine 7 $ (3-4€) Version gemacht wird.

Oder habe ich was ganz tolles übersehen was die beiden Versionen haben und sonst keine?

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## eXEC-XTX (29. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ist das Everest Ultimate eigentlich nur die Version 4.6? Die Version 5.0 darf man dann nicht verwenden oder? Leider unterstützt 4.6 nämlich weder den i7 noch den Deneb.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ähm mal 2 ganz blöde Fragen:
> 1. 3D Mark 06 Basic Edition Link ist doch Kostenlos...
> ...



Auf der DVD ist 3D Mark Advanced, nicht Basic.


----------



## Dennisth (29. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ach so, dann habe ich nichts gesagt. Dann ist es ja ein SUPER Angebot *applaus*

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## eXEC-XTX (29. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Wie siehts denn nun mit Everest aus? Ist die Vollversion nur V 4.6 oder darf man mit dem Key auch v5 nutzen?


----------



## onkel walter (31. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

wann wird oder wurde das Heft verschickt??


----------



## tripod (31. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



onkel walter schrieb:


> wann wird oder wurde das Heft verschickt??



ich habs z.b. am samstag per post erhalten

anderes problem, vantage will bei mir irgendwie nich,
der ablauf scheint mir klar zu sein, dennoch, bekomme ich diese meldung:
"Incorrect authorization code"


----------



## DaxTrose (31. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn nun mit Everest aus? Ist die Vollversion nur V 4.6 oder darf man mit dem Key auch v5 nutzen?


 
Version 4.6


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ist das normal das ich zwei genau die gleichen DVDs samt identischer Papphülle im Heft hab? Auf keiner der beiden ist außerdem das auf dem Cover angepriesene 3D-Mark-Bundle drauf .
Was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. August 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



tripod schrieb:


> ich habs z.b. am samstag per post erhalten
> 
> anderes problem, vantage will bei mir irgendwie nich,
> der ablauf scheint mir klar zu sein, dennoch, bekomme ich diese meldung:
> "Incorrect authorization code"


bei dem Bonus Code 27U7

ja bekomme ich auch eben ca. 10 mal getestet


----------



## onkel walter (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

komisch...
ich hatte gestern immer noch nix im Kasten
hat auch noch jemand anders dieses Heft noch nicht erhalten??


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Möglicherweise schaltet Futuremark die Codes erst zum EVT, also heute scharf?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Möglicherweise schaltet Futuremark die Codes erst zum EVT, also heute scharf?


bekomme immer noch incorect Autoriation Code

ist doch der Heft Bar Code der mit 4 Anfängt und mit 10 endet ?

oder nur 1 bis 4 ?


----------



## Henner (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ja, es gibt ein Problem mit der Futuremark-Seite - wir arbeiten daran und werden es hoffentlich heute noch beheben.


----------



## kmf (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn nun mit Everest aus? Ist die Vollversion nur V 4.6 oder darf man mit dem Key auch v5 nutzen?


Probiers doch einfach aus. 

Ich hab mir die Fan-Ausgabe nicht bestellt, da ich beide Benchmarks bereits als Vollversion in der Advanced-Edition mein eigen nenne. Aber für die, welche noch nicht diese Programme in dieser Version haben, ist es ein super Angebot.

Solche Schmankerl möchte ich gerne öfter sehen.


----------



## Henner (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn nun mit Everest aus? Ist die Vollversion nur V 4.6 oder darf man mit dem Key auch v5 nutzen?


Nur für Version 4.6. Diese findet sich auch auf der DVD.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Nur für Version 4.6. Diese findet sich auch auf der DVD.


aber die geht mit Core i7 nicht oder ...


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist das normal das ich zwei genau die gleichen DVDs samt identischer Papphülle im Heft hab? Auf keiner der beiden ist außerdem das auf dem Cover angepriesene 3D-Mark-Bundle drauf .
> Was mach ich jetzt?




Selbstzitat FTW !

Ich hab am selben Tag als ich die Ausgabe mit den beiden idenstischen DVDs erhalten hab noch ne Mail an den DVD-Service geschrieben, hab aber bis heute keine Antwort bekommen .


----------



## Ste4Speeder (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Habe eben auch schon mindestens 30x versucht einen Key für 3D Mark Vantage zu ordern, jedoch immer mit der tollen Fehlermeldung ... wahr schon am verzweifeln. Aber ihr wisst ja schon darüber bescheid ... bitte schnell fixen!!!


----------



## The_Joker (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



Ste4Speeder schrieb:


> Habe eben auch schon mindestens 30x versucht einen Key für 3D Mark Vantage zu ordern, jedoch immer mit der tollen Fehlermeldung ... wahr schon am verzweifeln. Aber ihr wisst ja schon darüber bescheid ... bitte schnell fixen!!!



Geht mir genauso, angeblich "Incorrect authorization code", wers glaubt. ich hab das ganze 12x durch, pro Browser (FF, Opera & IE7). Was soll der Quark? Finde auch, das es gefixt werden sollte. Zumal der Capcher Mist, ziemlich fehlerhaft sein soll.


----------



## Tripple xXx (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hallo genau das selbe Problem,3DM06 klappt einwandfrei,bei dem Vantage ist es bei mir wie bei den Vorgngern wäre wirklich gut wenn das bald gefixt wird^^hab den Code auch in zich Variationen ausprobiert nichts geht...Wenn das Problem gefixt ist würde ich mich über eine PN freuen


----------



## Fr33dom (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hi, ich hab mir auch grad am Vantage zähne ausgebissen. Entweder geb ich den Barcode falsch ein, oder was weiß ich... toll. Weiß wer, wann das gefixt wird?


----------



## The_Joker (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Am Barcode liegts bestimmt nich, dieser Vertifizierung Code is das Prob.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Das liegt am Barcode, da wenn man die Wörter falsche eingibt , eine andere Fehlermeldung kommt.


----------



## SCUX (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt ein Problem mit der Futuremark-Seite - wir arbeiten daran und werden es hoffentlich heute noch beheben.


wie wäre es mit einem kleinem Zwischenbericht 
der Key auf der Hülle geht nämlich immer noch nicht


----------



## Tripple xXx (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ich find das liegt eindeutig am Barcode ich versteh sowieso nich wieso man das bei 3D Mark 06 so leicht macht,und bei Vantage so umständich??


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

wie lange kann man diesen key eigendlich anfordern?
kann man bei euren bonuscodes auch erst in einem halben jahr oder so den key anfordern?


----------



## The_Joker (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Das Frag ich mich auch. Zu mal es mit dem Key von Everest, leichter ging.


----------



## Henner (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Es liegt definitiv am Barcode, der wird einfach nicht korrekt erkannt - wir bitten um noch etwas Geduld, Futuremark ist längst informiert und arbeitet an einer Lösung. Sollte nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## The_Joker (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Oha, das hört man gern. THX


----------



## Henner (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ab sofort funktioniert's wieder, Ihr könnt also Eure Freischaltcodes für den 3D Mark Vantage bei Futuremark anfordern. Bitte entschuldigt die Verzögerung!


----------



## The_Joker (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ein dickes Lob an Euch, hat wunderbar geklappt. THX nochmal.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

super, hatt perfekt geklappt


----------



## Tripple xXx (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Jop klappt nun wiklich


----------



## latexdoll (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Seltsam, bei mir klappt es immer noch nicht. Es ist immer noch die selben Fehlermeldung


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



latexdoll schrieb:


> Seltsam, bei mir klappt es immer noch nicht. Es ist immer noch die selben Fehlermeldung


dann gib mal den ganzen code ein von 4 bis 10

bei mir hat es jedenfalls Funktioniert


----------



## Gummikuh (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Bei mir gehts auch nicht, mit dem gesamten Code von 4-10.


----------



## Ste4Speeder (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Also bei mir hats heute gegen 16 Uhr geklappt und hab den KEy per Email erhalten!


----------



## Fr33dom (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

cool danke


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hab die Fan-Edition am Montag Abend bestellt und war schon total unruhig weil sie gestern noch nicht ankam, aber heute lag sie zum Glück im Briefkasten.  Danke nochmal.


----------



## Mr.Anders0n (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Tja bei mir funktioniert es nicht mehr. Ich versuche es wohl am Wochenende nochmal.


----------



## SCUX (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

also dafür das extre Werbung dafür gemacht wurde, klappt es schon ziemlich lange nicht  habe es gestern und heute jeweils morgens/mittags/abends versucht 

Ist das denn ein großen Ding die Codes frei zu schalten?
hängt ja wohl an Futuremark.....


----------



## Tripple xXx (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] 3D Mark 2006 Benchmark Thread TOP 100

Bei mir gehts nun einwandfrei


----------



## Spayokel (3. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Tja,

was soll ich sagen, verschiedene varianten ausprobiert 
4-10 durchgehend, mit leerzeichen es klappt bei mir auch nicht

Gruss

Spayokel


----------



## Athlon1000TB (4. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Bei mir hat es geklappt, aber ich hab noch keine email erhalten. Hab auch die richtige Addresse angegeben.
Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Ist im Postfach ganz unten gelandet, hab ich übersehen.


----------



## SCUX (4. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es geklappt, aber ich hab noch keine email erhalten. Hab auch die richtige Addresse angegeben.
> Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Ist im Postfach ganz unten gelandet, hab ich übersehen.


den Barcode komplett eingegeben?
oder nur die Mitte?
mit Leerzeichen?


----------



## Henner (4. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Bitte vollständig eingeben, inklusive "10" am Ende und ohne Leerzeichen.


----------



## Tripple xXx (4. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Jup auch ohne Leerzeichen etc.


----------



## Doedeljun (4. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hmm bei mir gehts einfach immer noch nicht,versuche es nun schon so lange wie die Zeitung raus ist und immer wieder der selbe Mist.


----------



## Spayokel (4. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

bei mir geht es auch nicht , bitte um Lösung,  Admins!!!!

Spayokel


----------



## The_Joker (4. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hab ihr denn von der 4 an, bis zur 10 allez eingegeben?


----------



## Gummikuh (4. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hmmm laut dem Foto bei,m Fragezeichen soll man die 10 weglassen.Was man eintippen soll ist ja auch rot unterstrichen.

Aber egal, geht nicht, hab schon sämtliche Sachen probiert.


----------



## The_Joker (4. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Nein, es muß allez von der 4 an, bis zur 10 eingegeben werden. Keine Leerzeichen. Postest doch mal n Screen.


----------



## Doedeljun (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



The_Joker schrieb:


> Hab ihr denn von der 4 an, bis zur 10 allez eingegeben?


Ja hab ich gemacht und frag nicht in welchen komischen Formen noch 
Es kommt immer "Incorrect Authorization Code"


----------



## The_Joker (5. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Anscheinend geht es wieder los. Liegt bestimmt wieder an Futuremark.


----------



## necavi91 (6. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Bei mir funktioniert der Barcode auch ned


----------



## playerflo88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Bei mir funktionierts auch nicht.
"Page request with incorret parameters"


----------



## SCUX (6. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



> Page requested with incorrect parameters.



dachte ja grad heute Morgen das es evtl nur nicht mit dem NumPad geht (nid lache, hatte das schon mal) ...
aber funzt nich....

liebe PCGH, auch wenn ihr nix dafür könnt, da könntet ihr euch jetzt mal was sCHÖNES einfallen lassen


----------



## Doedeljun (6. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



playerflo88 schrieb:


> Bei mir funktionierts auch nicht.
> "Page request with incorret parameters"



Den Fehler hatte ich auch einmal geschafft mit dem IE8 war eine Sicherheitseinstellung die nur verschlüsselte Sachen anzeigen läßt und somit hatte das untere Feld gefehlt wo man die beiden Wörter eintragen muss.


----------



## big-maec (6. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hi,
könnte mir mal bitte einer mitteilen wie ich den IE8 unter Vista einstellen muss damit das Captcha Feld auf der Futuremark Seite richtig angezeigt wird.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ole08 (6. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Moin!

Hab die Aboausgabe und versuch den Mist schon seit 8 Tagen und immer hab ich den selben Fehler...

"Incorrect authorization code." 

Des is langsam nich mehr lustig...

P.S. Ja, ich hab es in all Möglichen Varianten ausprobiert!!!


----------



## playerflo88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ich hab jetzt auch nen Key bekommen. Bei mir lags auch am IE8 hab Firefox installiert und damit hat es hingehauen.


----------



## SCUX (6. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



> Your key has been e-mailed to you.



also unterm IE8 muss man einfach, falls das Fragefenster wegen Verschlüsselung kommt, auf NEIN drücken


----------



## Spayokel (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hi,

bei mir hat es funktioniert.

Ihr müsst auf nein drücken, bei dem Fenster was vorher auf geht, mit der Sicherheitswarnung, bevor ihr euren code eingeben müsst. 

Gruss

Spayokel


----------



## Doedeljun (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hmm wie macht Ihr das nur? Versucht Ihr das um Mitternacht das es funktioniert? 
Egal welchen Browser ich benutze,es klappt nicht,ich bekomme weiterhin die selbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## SCUX (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



Doedeljun schrieb:


> Hmm wie macht Ihr das nur? Versucht Ihr das um Mitternacht das es funktioniert?
> Egal welchen Browser ich benutze,es klappt nicht,ich bekomme weiterhin die selbe Fehlermeldung.


 kommt den bie dir (IE8) auch das Fenster mit der Frage *verschl.Verbindung* ??
was hast du im Sicherheitscenter unter Internet Einstellungen eingestellt (Sicherheitsmäig)...
evtl wird es pauschal geblockt...


----------



## Stergi (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

also ich hab es mit FF und IE probiert und bei beiden "Incorrect autentifacation code" -.-

Edit: hat sich erledigt, die 10 am ende nicht mitgenommen...


----------



## Doedeljun (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



SCUX schrieb:


> kommt den bie dir (IE8) auch das Fenster mit der Frage *verschl.Verbindung* ??
> was hast du im Sicherheitscenter unter Internet Einstellungen eingestellt (Sicherheitsmäig)...
> evtl wird es pauschal geblockt...



Ja ich hab das zugelassen,also auf NEIN getippt damit der Eingabecode für die 2 Wörter dargestellt wird.Hab FF und I8 versucht.


----------



## The_Joker (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ehrlich gesagt, ich finde den neuen IE8 nich so toll. War zu Anfang mit dem 7er genauso. Mittlerweile möchte ich ihn nich missen, meine den 7er.


----------



## big-maec (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Hi,

so hat bei mir endlich auch funktioniert mit dem Nein funktionierte es. 
Andere Möglichkeit man kann aber auch den link https:// in http:// ändern dann geht es auch.


----------



## The_Joker (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Freu, endlich mal Thread, wo es mal keine Kindereien gibt. Sondern, wo man versucht dem anderen zu helfen. Das lob ich mir.


----------



## SCUX (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



The_Joker schrieb:


> Freu, endlich mal Thread, wo es mal keine Kindereien gibt. Sondern, wo man versucht dem anderen zu helfen. Das lob ich mir.


 ja, bis auf das geflame gegen den IE8 



Doedeljun schrieb:


> Ja ich hab das zugelassen,also auf NEIN getippt damit der Eingabecode für die 2 Wörter dargestellt wird.Hab FF und I8 versucht.


hast du neben den Barcode (ohne Leerzeichen) beide Wörter eingegeben MIT Leerzeichen?
wenn ja, dann seltsam


----------



## tripod (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



big-maec schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so hat bei mir endlich auch funktioniert mit dem Nein funktionierte es.
> Andere Möglichkeit man kann aber auch den link https:// in http:// ändern dann geht es auch.



vielen dank! so hatts bei mir geklappt!

browser:
ff 3.5
betriebssystem:
win7 rc 64bit


----------



## 8800 GT (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

ich hab ein Problem mit dem 3D Mark 06. Gleich am anfang, wenn das Ding anfängt zu installieren zeigt er mir an, Ask Toolbar error. Was kann das sein??


----------



## The_Joker (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Du mußt die Ask Toolbar nich installieren, das kann man bei der Instalion gleich verneinen. Sind glaub ich 3 Dinger, zum abhacken.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

auch dann kommt die Fehlermeldung


----------



## The_Joker (8. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Komisch, bei mir nich. Konnte beide 3DMarks installieren ohn Probs. Notfalls direkt bei Futuremark ziehen, wenn es mir der Version auf der Zusatz CD/ DVD nich klappt.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



The_Joker schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir nich. Konnte beide 3DMarks installieren ohn Probs. Notfalls direkt bei Futuremark ziehen, wenn es mir der Version auf der Zusatz CD/ DVD nich klappt.


ich habs mir schon 3 mal runtergeladen, überall das selbe. Hat vllt nochjemand ne Idee?


----------



## Doedeljun (8. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



SCUX schrieb:


> hast du neben den Barcode (ohne Leerzeichen) beide Wörter eingegeben MIT Leerzeichen?
> wenn ja, dann seltsam



Ja hab alles so gemacht wie man es machen sollte aber jeden Tag das selbe,ich verstehe das langsam nicht mehr,selbst an anderen PCs das selbe Drama  Habt Ihr alle ein anderen BarCode?


----------



## The_Joker (8. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Welchen Browser benutzt du denn?

Also, ich nutze den IE7, Opera & FF 3.0.13.


----------



## Doedeljun (8. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



The_Joker schrieb:


> Welchen Browser benutzt du denn?


IE8 ,FF, versuche jetzt den Opera mal.

EDIT: so jetzt geb ich es auf den Scheiß ey,selbst mit Opera das Gleiche.
Jetzt nochmal für Blöde..ich hab das in der Ausgabe 10/2009 gelesen und somit auch den Barcode dieser Ausgabe genommen,welche mit 4 anfängt und logischerweise mit 10 endet.


----------



## The_Joker (8. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Könnte n Einstellungsprob sein. Ich hatte, nachdem unsere netten Leutz der PCGH sich mit Futuremark in Verbindung gesetzt hatten, keine Probs mehr.


----------



## The_Joker (8. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ich hab allmälig den Verdacht, das Futuremark entweder unfähig is sich des Problems richtig widmen o. gar es sogar gewohlt. Ich möchte niemanden was unterstellen, aber normal isses nich.


----------



## SCUX (8. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



Doedeljun schrieb:


> Ja hab alles so gemacht wie man es machen sollte aber jeden Tag das selbe,ich verstehe das langsam nicht mehr,selbst an anderen PCs das selbe Drama  Habt Ihr alle ein anderen BarCode?


*nur um ganz sicher zu gehen...*​- du siehst aber diese Sicherheitswörter, oder??? also die Dinger in der Mitte..
- und als Barcode gibst du nicht die Nummer von der DVD-Hüllenrückseite ein, sondern die Zahlen unterhalb der Scannstriche des Heftumschlages..
- und diese von ganz vorne bis zur etwas höher gestellten letzten Ziffern


----------



## The_Joker (8. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Nimms persö, aber was diese Klugscheisserei jetz?

Ich hab mal im Auftrag von jemanden hier, seinen Barcode eingeben & was kam dabei raus. Das selbe wie bei vielen hier, "Incorrect autentifacation code". Ich hatte meine 3 Browser darauf angesetzt, ohne Ergebnis. Zu Anfang hatte ich auch das Prob, bis sich unsere PCGH Leutz dem Ganzen annahmen & dann gings. Warum es wieder nich geht, keine Ahnung. Wohlmöglich wieder n Prob auf Seiten von Futuremark.


----------



## SCUX (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



The_Joker schrieb:


> Nimms persö, aber was diese Klugscheisserei jetz?



sorry, aber ich halte es durchaus für möglich das jemand das NICHT weiß 
ich hatte zB dieses "Zusatz"fenster nicht mit den Sicherheitsfragen (da ich bei dem Verschlüsselungshinweis, wie üblich, immer auf ja drückte) 
Wenn jemand am Anfang des Threads so ein Bild gepostet hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar gewesen!!

Also, nimm das hier mal nicht so wichtig, atme tief durch, und lächle 
zur Erinnerung


The_Joker schrieb:


> Freu, endlich mal Thread, wo es mal keine Kindereien gibt. Sondern, wo man versucht dem anderen zu helfen. Das lob ich mir.


----------



## The_Joker (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Es kam halt so rüber. Sorry. mein Fehler. Aber die Idee mit dem Pic, is auch nich schlecht. Hoffe, einer der Betroffenen lädt auch eines hoch, mit besagter Fehlermeldung. Also, nich krum nehmen.


----------



## SCUX (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



The_Joker schrieb:


> Also, nich krum nehmen.


 (bei deinem Avatar kann man ja nicht böse sein^^)


----------



## xberne (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ist denn schon bekannt wann das wieder funktioniert. Ich habe es grade nochmal probiert und wieder Fehlanzeige. "Incorrect authorization code."

Das Nervt!


----------



## Henner (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Bei uns funktioniert es problemlos - auf allen Rechnern und mit allen Browsern.
Die Meldung "Incorrect authorization code" erhalte ich nur, wenn ich den falschen Barcode eintippe. Bitte den gesamten Barcode eingeben, von 41 bis einschließlich 10 (nicht nur bis 94!), und keine Leerzeichen verwenden.


----------



## Doedeljun (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



SCUX schrieb:


> *nur um ganz sicher zu gehen...*​- du siehst aber diese Sicherheitswörter, oder??? also die Dinger in der Mitte..
> - und als Barcode gibst du nicht die Nummer von der DVD-Hüllenrückseite ein, sondern die Zahlen unterhalb der Scannstriche des Heftumschlages..
> - und diese von ganz vorne bis zur etwas höher gestellten letzten Ziffern



Ja ich sehe alles und ja ich gebe genau diesen Barcode auf der Heftoberseite ein der beim Strichcode sich befindet und ja ich fange bei der 4 an und höre bei der höher gestellten 10 auf.



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Bei uns funktioniert es problemlos - auf allen Rechnern und mit allen Browsern.
> Die Meldung "Incorrect authorization code" erhalte ich nur, wenn ich den falschen Barcode eintippe. Bitte den gesamten Barcode eingeben, von 41 bis einschließlich 10 (nicht nur bis 94!), und keine Leerzeichen verwenden.



Das verstehe ich dann aber wirklich überhaupt nicht.Denn bis auf der Letzten Zahl was ja die Ausgabe definiert,ist der Barcode ja seit 05/2009 der Gleiche.Also kann man da ja kaum was falsch machen.


----------



## darkpsy (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

hallo na was is los ich verstehe das nicht mit dem bonuscode geht bei mir nicht was mach ich ?


----------



## Doedeljun (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ok alles was ich geschrieben hatte war Quark.
Ich hab aus dem Text es nicht raus gelesen das der Service zum Freischalten nur für die Extended Ausgabe ist.The_Joker war so nett mich ins Licht zu führen 
Das mit dem Bonuscode hätte man dann lieber in der normalen DVD Ausgabe nicht erwähnt.


----------



## The_Joker (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

No Prob, kann ja mal vorkommen. NzD Doedeljung.


----------



## darkpsy (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

wo gebe ich barcode den ein bitte helft mir danke


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Also etwas Zeit musst du zum Antworten lassen! Mehrfachpostings bitte unterlassen.

https://store.futuremark.com/shop/requestkey_3dmv_pcgameshardware.jsp


----------



## vossi_3 (17. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Ich habe mehrmals den Barcode eingegeben bekommen aber immer die Meldung "Incorrect authorization code" .
Die eingegeben Zahlen habe ich mehrmals genau geprüft, jedoch die Fehlermeldung bleibt.
Was kann ich tun, an wen muss ich mich wenden um hier eine Lösung zu bekommen ?


Hat sich erledigt als ich den Barcode plus die "10" eingegeben habe, hat es funktioniert.
PCGH ihr solltet vielleicht den Screenshot beim Fragezeichen, der anzeigt wo man den Code findet überarbeiten. 
Der Screenshot zeigt den Barcode ohne die 10 am Ende an, dass war in meinem Fall falsch.


----------



## Henner (17. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

@darkpsy: Die genaue Vorgehensweise ist im Heft beschrieben.


----------



## monschichi (21. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Also bei mir klappts auch nicht


----------



## The_Joker (21. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*

Achtet bitte mal auf eure Ausgaben. Wie schon beschrieben, geht es nur mit der Extendend Fan Edition Ausgabe.


@kmf, habs korrigiert.


----------



## kmf (22. September 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



The_Joker schrieb:


> Achtet bitte mal auf eure Ausgaben. Wie schon beschrieben, geht es nur mit der Extendend_ Fan_ Ausgabe.


...


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbe*



The_Joker schrieb:


> Achtet bitte mal auf eure Ausgaben. Wie schon beschrieben, geht es nur mit der Extendend Fan Edition Ausgabe.
> 
> 
> @kmf, habs korrigiert.



Oder mit diesem Bild 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen! - Update: Für Premium-Abonnenten kostenlos - Bildergalerie - 2009/08/PCGH_1009_Cover_FAN.jpg - Vollbild und guten Augen


----------



## Speedfreak (19. März 2010)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!*

Hallo zusammen,

sorry das ich den alten Thread noch einmal vor krame, aber ich kann mich da leider nicht registrieren. Ich habe mir damals die Fan-Edition-Ausgabe zusätzlich zum Abo geholt, weil ich die 3DMark Sammlung komplett haben wollte. Da ich damals noch auf XP unterwegs war, habe ich Vantage nicht angefasst. Nun bin ich mit Win 7 unterwegs und wollte mir Vantage mal anschauen. Ich kann aber leider nicht registrieren. Auf der Seite wird immer gesagt, dass der Autorisierungscode falsch wäre. Geht die Registrierung etwa nicht mehr?

Speedfreak


----------



## Lord_Lion (27. März 2010)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!*

Bei mir das gleiche, habe jetzt Win 7 und wollte Vantage testen.

Habe den Code eingegeben (ja, alle 15 Stellen ) und die bekannte Fehlermeldung kam.

Ich habe die Version von der DVD der Ausgabe 9/2008. Der fängt mit 4196... an und hört mit ...109 auf. Zu alt? Helft bitte!


----------



## kmf (27. März 2010)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!*

Die Registrierung bzw. Aktivierung ist allgemein nur während der Zeit möglich, in der das Heft zum Verkauf ausliegt. 

Tjo, wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft ...


----------



## Lord_Lion (1. April 2010)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!*

Was heißt hier wer zu spät kommt? Damals hatte ich nur XP zur Verfügung...

Aber in der neuen *Ausgabe 5/2010 ist wieder die Vollversion von Vantage *Basic enthalten.

*Nur eine Frage an die Redaktion:
wo im Heft habt ihr versteckt, wie ich zum Registrierungscode komme???*

Ich glaub ich bin blind 

mfg Lord


----------



## Speedfreak (15. April 2010)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!*

Hallo zusammen,

wen kann ich den bei PCGH per Email am Besten anschreiben, bezüglich der Registrierung für den 3D Mark Vantage Basic? Ich kann gerne nachweißen, das ich die Fan Edition da habe. Ich habe ein Abo, habe mir die Fan Edition extra zusätzlich gekauft. Nur weil ich erst 6 Monate nach Erscheinen der Zeitschrift auf Win 7 umgestiegen bin und 3DMark Vantage erst jetzt nutzen kann, soll ich nicht an die von mir dafür bezahlte Software nicht rankommen? Ich fühle mich da etwas verar...t.

@ Lord_Lion

In der 5/2010 ist die Basic Version von PCMark Vantage nicht von 3DMark Vantage drin.

Speedfreak


----------



## The_Joker (15. April 2010)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!*

in der aktuellen pcgh 05/2010, is doch "pc mark vantage basic" wieder mit bei.


----------



## kmf (16. April 2010)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 & Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - PC Games Hardware 10/2009 Fan-Edition jetzt vorbestellen!*



Speedfreak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wen kann ich den bei PCGH per Email am Besten anschreiben, bezüglich der Registrierung für den 3D Mark Vantage Basic? Ich kann gerne nachweißen, das ich die Fan Edition da habe. Ich habe ein Abo, habe mir die Fan Edition extra zusätzlich gekauft. Nur weil ich erst 6 Monate nach Erscheinen der Zeitschrift auf Win 7 umgestiegen bin und 3DMark Vantage erst jetzt nutzen kann, soll ich nicht an die von mir dafür bezahlte Software nicht rankommen? Ich fühle mich da etwas verar...t.
> 
> ...


Was ist so schwer dran zu verstehen, dass solche Beigaben über ein Verfallsdatum verfügen. Warum hast du dich damals nicht registriert, als das aktuell war?

Aber egal, ich glaube, ich hab zu Hause noch einige unbenutzte Keys für Vantage in meinem E-Mail-Verzeichnis über kostenpflichtige Software. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, ob die für PCMark- oder 3DMark-Vantage sind. Ich guck nach und schick dir einen per PN.

/edit Hast Glück, es ist 3DMark-Vantage. PN ist raus.


----------

